
Andrew Mason's album "Hardly Workin'" now available - bjeanes
http://smandrew.com/blog/2013/7/1/hardly-workin-now-available-on-itunes
======
jmduke
This is awesome. I don't care if the actual music sounds terrible, but the
fact that there's a dude out there with millions of dollars and what he wants
to do is record a educational business CD makes me happy.

This is the kind of eccentricity I think we should be lauding.

~~~
sinak
Okay, so what's your favorite track?

"Risin' Above the Pack" and K.I.S.S stand out for me so far.

(I love this kind of eccentricity.)

~~~
samstave
Sorry, I fat-fingered my upvote from my phone and accidentally downvoted you.
:(

~~~
digitalengineer
This happens all to often. Off topic but isn't it time for a better ux for
this site? A little bit of space between up/down, a mobile view? I use
[http://cheeaun.github.com/hackerweb/](http://cheeaun.github.com/hackerweb/)
and it's great but not for voting...

~~~
wtvanhest
I use this site for free and have gained way, way more from it than I have put
in so I definitely don't care if improvements are made, but if one were to
improve anything it would be great to be able to vote more easily with my
fingers on a mobile device and to edit text more easily on a mobile device.

Editing text on my android becomes tough because the small box doesn't let me
easily navigate around. My new S4 has a setting which allows me to use the
volume keys to move the cursor which is a huge improvement, but there has to
be a better way.

Editing text in Reddit is also challenging.

------
downandout
_"...I spent a week in LA earlier this month recording Hardly Workin', a seven
song album of motivational business music targeted at people newly entering
the workforce"_

So _this_ is what happens when you are "unemployed" with $200 million in the
bank.

------
aurelius83
" I've probably listened to the album over a dozen times now, and with each
spin I feel like I learn something."

That's sort of an awkward statement to make as the creator.

~~~
brainfed
He's channeling David Brent.

------
meritt
I'll be the first to say it: what the fuck?

I've actually listened to this album and, uhh, yeah. This took some chutzpah.
I'll give him that.

------
noonespecial
So yeah, its a rich guy doing goofy stuff with _his_ money. Outstanding! I
think its way less socially awkward and certainly less environmentally
damaging than another giant boat or an Everest expedition. Good for him.

------
pshin45
Reminds me a lot of this classic scene from the TV show "Arrested
Development":

[http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xinzdo_it-ain-t-easy-
being-...](http://www.dailymotion.com/video/xinzdo_it-ain-t-easy-being-white-
it-ain-t-easy-bein-brown_shortfilms#.UdJ7pz4sUqk)

~~~
swatkat7
Haha. It does.

------
samstave
Where can I get a discount coupon for the purchase of this?

~~~
TechNewb
Buy all songs individually for ~7, or buy them together as an album for ~10...

------
adamnemecek
How is no one here understanding that it's a joke?

~~~
awakeasleep
Communities with anonymous internet posters are biased towards 'hatin' on
everything they see.

------
marcos123
For the record, as someone who has read a few articles about the guy, seen a
couple pictures, and in all honesty was leaning more towards not liking him
more than I do, this news has excavated a nice, temporary soft spot in my
heart for the guy. Funny stuff.

------
rb2e
The music isn't actually bad. It is much better than I expected from some of
the 'hating'. Production wise, it's stellar. He can sing well in the rock/pop
style.

Is this Zepplin, Pink Floyd or Beatles? No but it's not trying to be. Would I
want to buy it and listen to it? No, but I'm not in the target market and this
music style bores me but musically, I cannot fault it.

------
lukeh
Wow, Jim Allchin, that is pretty funny. Who would have thought?

(Here's a shameless plug for my new record, FWIW.
[http://music.lukehoward.com](http://music.lukehoward.com). I have also worked
as a coffee-making intern in a studio. And written some software. Perhaps this
isn't that uncommon...)

------
chucknibbleston
Is this a joke?

~~~
pgroves
I honestly don't know.

~~~
cjm
you guys really don't know?

------
sinak
If anyone finds a Spotify link, please post it.

~~~
Lord_DeathMatch
[https://play.spotify.com/album/3HXowkOX2qi5WmK1nb65A0](https://play.spotify.com/album/3HXowkOX2qi5WmK1nb65A0)

------
smacktoward
Finally, a song with lyrics about Jack Welch! I've been waiting for another
one ever since the classic Wu-Tang track "Six Sigma Ain't Nuthing ta Fuck
Wit."

------
tommaxwell
I give him credit for doing awesome stuff after being ousted at Groupon. Takes
strength to brush your shoulders off after a hard fall and do something like
this.

~~~
Taylorious
It's not a hard fall when it's cushioned with millions of dollars.

------
alxbrun
Given the average level of morale and motivation of Groupon's employees right
now, I'm not sure why I would want to follow Mason's advice...

~~~
samstave
Any latest news on their current average morale? I mean, many people were
balking at groupon as much as two years ago... How are people still wanting to
work there?

~~~
roskilli
They do pay their employees you know ;)

------
swatkat7
I can understand his reasons behind taking a break from all this and
understandably so. However bad it turns out, this is the kind of behaviour we
should be promoting. The 'bounce-back-ability', if I may, is what makes being
an entrepreneur worth all the blood, sweat and tears.

~~~
georgebonnr
This is not "bounce-back ability." It's more like "hit at an awkward angle at
carom into left field" ability.

------
cm2012
If people are looking for other motivational songs, I can heartily recommend
Poor Jack from nightmare before christmas. It seems like it was scientifically
designed to pick up spirits, and Jacks role is quite entrepreneurial. It
encapsulates recovering from failure.

------
cmod
Pure Andy Kaufman.

------
georgebonnr
Wow. I'm really not sure if this in jest or if it's completely straight faced.
Either way, I have literally never heard anything like it, so... Great job!
That's a really rare thing to do something truly original.

------
kybernetyk
For everyone else wondering who that guy is: It's the ex-CEO of Groupon.

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Mason](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Andrew_Mason)

------
ritchiea
Now when people say no one in music makes money anymore we can simply point to
Andrew Mason.

------
sideproject
Is there any mention on who wrote/composed the songs?

------
sideproject
He's actually not a bad singer, I must admit. :)

------
pessimizer
R.I.P., Jim Nayder:(

------
return0
Why not bandcamp + "name your price"?

------
lfuller
Oh boy...

------
donniefitz2
Oh, okay. Um. Yeah.

